# Roubaix Comp versus Expert



## jrosteck (Oct 28, 2007)

I have been looking at the Specialized Roubaix - Comp and Expert. Comp is 105 and Expert is Ultegra and a "better" frame for quite a bit more money. Any opinions as to pros and cons of either bike - especially from owners of either bike.

This is first season and have a Sequoia. Looking at upgrading next spring. Have been riding 4 to 5 times per week about an hour each time but that will taper off now that weather is colder and dark after work.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I answered you post in the bike and frame section, but I will respond here too...

First off, I assume you are talking an 07 or 08 bike...

Going to the Expert is a good move if you have the cash. The Expert frame is the full carbon 8r frame utilizing AZ1 construction. The comp comes with the full carbon 6r frame utilizing triple monocoque construction. Basically the 8r frame is one piece and has more torsional stiffness while maintaining vertical compliance. The 6r frame is an older frame, utilizing old technology, while the 8r frame was new to the Roubaix line in 07. Not to mention you get a better part spec with the Expert bike. So you end up with a bike that has a better frame and better components for not that much more money in the grand scheme of things. Remember, chances are you are going to own this things for a few years so what's an extra couple hundred bucks a year over the life of the bike.

For what it's worth I own an 07 Expert and the ride quality of this bike is night and day over my 04 Roubaix (alum/carbon mix).

Honestly I think the Expert level of the Tarmac and Roubaix is the pricepoint where you are getting the best bang for the buck in 08...


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

From your specs it looks like you're considering 08 models. Which is best for you depends on your riding & budget. For 08, the Roubaix Expert is $900 more for essentially Ultegra vs 105 groupo & better wheels. IMHO- the frame difference is MOOT for the recreational/club racing rider. I'm 6'/165# and ride 4,000+mi/yr but could not tell any difference between the 07 & 08 Tarmac frames on the road (not Roubaix, but same 6r vs 8r construction difference). Both rode/handled superbly & were totally solid to me during my max sprint (mid-30's mph on level/no wind). The Comp is older technology, but not "old" in absolute sense. That triple monocoque was Specialized's top end tech just 3 years ago. Both frames are going to be much better than the Sequoia you're on now. The Ultegra is a nicer groupset than the 105, and the Expert's wheelset is nicer too. Is it worth the extra $$???? Only you can decide that. IMHO- For a second season riding 4-5 hours/week either bike would be very nice. The 105 is a very good groupset in any absolute sense- and much better than the previous generation Ultegra (which I have on my second bike). Personally, I would get the Comp & put some of the $$ you saved into accessories & clothing. 

BTW- I bought my 07 Tarmac Expert (on close-out) rather than spend about the same extra $$ you are considering going to an 08 with the newer frame. I am completely comfortable I made the right choice.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

jrosteck said:


> I have been looking at the Specialized Roubaix - Comp and Expert. Comp is 105 and Expert is Ultegra and a "better" frame for quite a bit more money. Any opinions as to pros and cons of either bike - especially from owners of either bike.
> 
> This is first season and have a Sequoia. Looking at upgrading next spring. Have been riding 4 to 5 times per week about an hour each time but that will taper off now that weather is colder and dark after work.


Depending on the size you're looking for, you may be able to find some clear-out deals on 07's right now. I know you said you want to buy next Spring, but if you can get a good deal...what's a few months? IMHO - go for the max you can afford. I'm aweful - always go for the cheaper option and then regret afterwards. A few hundred bucks, spread out over 5 years is not much, especially if you're riding 4 to 5 times per week!


----------

